# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  March into a SCC Community Education Class - Southern Pines Pilot

## Dream Guide Team

*March into a SCC Community Education Class**Southern Pines Pilot*This is a class about the who, what, why and how of dreaming. Dream content, recurrent dreams and *lucid dreaming* will be discussed. It will meet from 2 to 4:30 pm Using a balance of lecture, exercise, and feedback on their work, students in the *...***

----------

